

The &lt;img&gt; Is Not Enough - martinpannier
http://blog.picuous.com/the-is-not-enough

======
martinpannier
In this post I review the different categories of "Rich pictures" (360°
product pictures, 3D pictures, Lytro pictures, pictures with product & people
tags, etc.) and how we can make their embedding possible. I'm looking to spark
a conversation on the topic, so please weigh in!

------
sethc
Martin -- I applaud you for having the guts to go where others have (so far)
feared to tread -- this is a really big issue and I don't understand why it
hasn't been dealt with by now, but bully for you, you can lead the way. Good
luck. Seth

